# Hungary 25.8.–4.9., special places, concerts?



## Kije (Nov 12, 2014)

Hi everyone!

I'm touring Hungary for the said dates and have pretty much freetime. Suggestions of great music stores, places, memorials, museums, events, concerts etc. will be accepted with joy. Everything related to (mostly) classical music. Cities I'm visiting: Budapest, Szeged, Pécs and Siófok.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## TxllxT (Mar 2, 2011)

I remember our visit to the grandiose cathedral of Budapest, where a big choir was offering a free classical music concert.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Kije said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I'm touring Hungary for the said dates and have pretty much freetime. Suggestions of great music stores, places, memorials, museums, events, concerts etc. will be accepted with joy. Everything related to (mostly) classical music. Cities I'm visiting: Budapest, Szeged, Pécs and Siófok.
> 
> Thank you in advance!


http://www.hungary-tourist-guide.com/


----------

